# Guppy/Balloon Molly?



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

I have two female balloon mollies and two male guppies. I also have 19 or more balloon molly babies, a few guppy babies, and a few that are in the middle. When somebody had a babies, I knew it had to be a molly because I have no female guppies. These babies had little black dots where their tails connected with their body ever since the second day they were born. I have witnessed guppy babies many times, in fact, I have a fifth generation just from one starting fish. Balloon molly babies come out with color. Do you think the guppy males breed with the balloon mollies?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

it is possible but unlikely. There are other posts about livebearer cross breeding somewhere


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

think about the oddities they would make when those fry grew up if they were crosses;
pot-bellied with a fancy tail!


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

have any of you guys on the website ever heard of this kind of mix?


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

haha no but if it could be created it would beat knifefishes as oddities!


----------

